
The Outsider Artist Who Built His Own Private “Disneyland” - prismatic
http://hyperallergic.com/311753/the-outsider-artist-who-built-his-own-private-disneyland/
======
olalonde
Reminds me of TempleOS
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS)).

~~~
mchahn
Wow.

> Development for TempleOS began in 2003 after Davis suffered from a series of
> manic episodes that left him briefly hospitalized for mental health
> issues.[2][3]

In general it is not politically correct to call someone crazy. But in this
case it seems to be certified.

~~~
breakingcups
Davis can sometimes be found posting on HN if you turn on dead comments in
your settings. Sometimes his comments are interesting, at other times
incoherent and racist. Mixed bag. TempleOS is an incredible achievement.

------
hammock
Cf. Banksy's Disneyland

~~~
wckronholm
Dismaland
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dismaland](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dismaland)

------
scrame
wow, is the fake Disneyland in bojack horseman based on this?

